# How do you feel about the $100 deposit required if your guests beat you to check-in?



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2014)

I have multiple units reserved for an upcoming family gathering and tried adding my brother's names to the reservations in case they beat me to the check-in desk.  I was informed that _should_ they check-in before I do ... they will be required to put down a $100 deposit on their debit or credit card.  I hadn't encountered this policy and was both surprised and disappointed. 

How do you all feel about this policy?

[RANT]As for me, I will dispatch my husband to check-in promptly at 4PM and warned my brothers to not arrive early.  I will also be sure to remember this as "_one reason to avoid inviting guests to share our units in the future_."  Sorry to be extreme -- but I don't like setting limits of, "please don't arrive before we do or else ..."  Hardly family friendly.  On the bright side, I have one more reason to not increase our point holdings.  On the downside, that is yet another car traveling to the destination as I can't possibly be there at 4p. [/RANT]


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 29, 2014)

Look at it as incentive. As in, "If you check in first, it'll cost you the $100 deposit, which you may or may not get back at check out." End of comment. Ball in their court.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, but it really increases the pressure _on me_ to arrive at a set time.  I was thinking, "Ah, the brothers can arrive anytime after 4P and we all simply _get there when we get there_.  Whoever checks in can take their choice of room, move in and relax."  Instead, I feel far too much pressure to "get there first / on time."


----------



## am1 (Dec 29, 2014)

The deposit should be higher for guests and owners.  At a minimum their big cleaning fee or smoking in the room fee or per bedroom.  $300 would be a more reasonable amount.  

Not really sure what your issue is with it.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2014)

am1 said:


> The deposit should be higher for guests and owners.  At a minimum their big cleaning fee or smoking in the room fee or per bedroom.  $300 would be a more reasonable amount.
> 
> Not really sure what your issue is with it.


WM Owners aren't charged a deposit on check-in.  I don't feel my family guests, when I'm also planing to occupy the unit, should be asked for a room deposit.  

I'd understand a room deposit for a unit I was deliberately renting -- but it isn't something I want my guests to encounter.  Just poor form.


----------



## am1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Think of it as an incentive for them not to damage the room.  To me a guest is a guest.  It is just a credit card hold.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I have my first WM stay next year with my extended family.
Can you switch the deposit to your name once you arrive?

For most non-WM timeshares I've stayed at, a credit card is required at check-in. I've run into this situation with other non-WM timeshares when family members check-in before we arrive. They usually allow us to change the credit card on file when we arrive.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 29, 2014)

It doesn't bother me at all.  I think the addition of a credit card on file helps make people think twice when damage is done.  Trying to keep straight which reservation is a guest only vs a guest arriving first would be impossible so I understand making it apply to any non-owner reservation.  
They started adding a $100 deposit for all non-owners last year sometime.  I had a group trip this fall and simply told the others that I now had to check in and they would need to wait for me.  They planned on doing something else on the way and it all worked out.  

Sue


----------



## davidvel (Dec 29, 2014)

rhonda said:


> WM Owners aren't charged a deposit on check-in.  I don't feel my family guests, when I'm also planing to occupy the unit, should be asked for a room deposit.
> 
> I'd understand a room deposit for a unit I was deliberately renting -- but it isn't something I want my guests to encounter.  Just poor form.


When you reserve _multiple units_, they probably don't consider this as you occupying the units.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 30, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have my first WM stay next year with my extended family.
> Can you switch the deposit to your name once you arrive?
> 
> For most non-WM timeshares I've stayed at, a credit card is required at check-in. I've run into this situation with other non-WM timeshares when family members check-in before we arrive. They usually allow us to change the credit card on file when we arrive.


WM owners at a WM resort aren't asked for the deposit or credit card on arrival.  WM already has all the needed financial info on _you_, as owner -- so there is no need to 'change the credit card' when you arrive.  (Note, WM owners checking into a Wyndham managed property, such as Dolphins Cove, _are_ asked for a deposit/cc.)



sue1947 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all.  I think the addition of a credit card on file helps make people think twice when damage is done.  Trying to keep straight which reservation is a guest only vs a guest arriving first would be impossible so I understand making it apply to any non-owner reservation.
> They started adding a $100 deposit for all non-owners last year sometime.  I had a group trip this fall and simply told the others that I now had to check in and they would need to wait for me.  They planned on doing something else on the way and it all worked out.
> 
> Sue


I think it would be easy to track which reservations might want/need a deposit on arrival.  Simply add a field to the system: Guest or Renter?  If Renter, the named party is responsible for any damages and requires a deposit.  If Guest, the owner remains responsible for the damages and no additional deposit is required.  Or better, simply call the field, "Owner carries responsibility? Y/N" then we don't have to determine the many possible relationships of guests, family, renter, owner-occupied, etc.

Thanks for filling in the missing, "when did this start?"  Sigh.  



davidvel said:


> When you reserve _multiple units_, they probably don't consider this as you occupying the units.


Yes, I can see that point. But at this stage, I don't know who will be occupying which unit. That won't be determined until after we all arrive. I remain responsible for each unit and will still be responsible for each unit after check-out.

I s'pose I might be the only one offended by this recent change.  I'll have to form a new strategy for future gatherings.  I'm trying to be sensitive to folks who might already have a deep distrust of timeshares (in general).  The thought of handing over personal info at check-in (like a credit card) followed immediately by a visit to the Parking Pass terrorists will set off some serious red flags and make for an unpleasant start.  (Surely my peeps aren't alone in distrusting timeshare???   Why make this harder on them?)


----------



## ronparise (Dec 30, 2014)

rhonda said:


> WM owners at a WM resort aren't asked for the deposit or credit card on arrival.  WM already has all the needed financial info on _you_, as owner -- so there is no need to 'change the credit card' when you arrive.  (Note, WM owners checking into a Wyndham managed property, such as Dolphins Cove, _are_ asked for a deposit/cc.)
> 
> I think it would be easy to track which reservations might want/need a deposit on arrival.  Simply add a field to the system: Guest or Renter?  If Renter, the named party is responsible for any damages and requires a deposit.  If Guest, the owner remains responsible for the damages and no additional deposit is required.  Or better, simply call the field, "Owner carries responsibility? Y/N" then we don't have to determine the many possible relationships of guests, family, renter, owner-occupied, etc.
> 
> ...



Every one distrusts timeshares, and no one likes paying a deposit, or dealing with changes

If its that big a problem your guests will just have to wait for your arrival, or you will have to show up early

I have solved to problem by not inviting any guests


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 30, 2014)

It is a deposit, not a charge.  As far as I'm concerned it's no big deal.  I'm glad you posted about it though, I need to give my relative who I've booked a unit for a heads up to let them know about the requirement.


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 30, 2014)

rhonda said:


> I have multiple units reserved for an upcoming family gathering and tried adding my brother's names to the reservations in case they beat me to the check-in desk.  I was informed that _should_ they check-in before I do ... they will be required to put down a $100 deposit on their debit or credit card.  I hadn't encountered this policy and was both surprised and disappointed.
> 
> How do you all feel about this policy?
> 
> [RANT]As for me, I will dispatch my husband to check-in promptly at 4PM and warned my brothers to not arrive early.  I will also be sure to remember this as "_one reason to avoid inviting guests to share our units in the future_."  Sorry to be extreme -- but I don't like setting limits of, "please don't arrive before we do or else ..."  Hardly family friendly.  On the bright side, I have one more reason to not increase our point holdings.  On the downside, that is yet another car traveling to the destination as I can't possibly be there at 4p. [/RANT]




Practically every hotel or resort requires a credit card at the time of check-in and usually puts a "hold" on it for incidentals or damages.  So a deposit is not uncommon.  The fact that it is you or a guest is really irrelevant - it's whoever that arrives first.  By letting someone into the unit, there is now a liability issue that the resort/hotel needs to take into consideration.  Who knows when you will arrive relative to the guest - it could be 5 minutes or 5 hours.  Personally, I see this is a total non-issue.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2014)

First of all - is this a credit card "hold" or is it actually charged to the card?  Can you call the resort and give them your credit card number over the phone?

Secondly, I certainly don't think owners want to get into a situation where they must to reveal to mgmt. whether their guest is a renter, or an unpaid guest.  Do you really want [Worldmark] to have more opportunity to meddle in your business?


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> First of all - is this a credit card "hold" or is it actually charged to the card?  Can you call the resort and give them your credit card number over the phone?
> 
> Secondly, I certainly don't think owners want to get into a situation where they must to reveal to mgmt. whether their guest is a renter, or an unpaid guest.  Do you really want Wyndham to have more opportunity to meddle in your business?



I don't know the answer to your first question but if it is a charge rather than a hold I'd still see it as no big deal as long as the charge was promptly reversed after you check out.

For your second question, I think the answer from almost everyone would be no.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 30, 2014)

*It could be worse...*

They could ask you to pay $100 for the privilege of having a guest in the unit upfront, like they do for Wyndham reservations. If we were talking about Wyndham reservations, you would have to be there first along with your co-owners to check in for everyone else to avoid an actual $100 charge (not just a deposit). 

I view the glass as half full on this one.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 30, 2014)

The WorldMark policy, posted on the WorldMark web site in March, 2014,  reads as follows:

_*Security Deposit Fee for Guests* 

As a WorldMark owner, you expect a top-notch experience every time you step into one of our resorts and our goal is to exceed your expectations. To protect our Club and decrease the incidents of damages to the resort or units, a new requirement was implemented at all WorldMark resort locations. As of 2014, all guests checking into a WorldMark resort without an owner present are being assessed a $100 refundable credit/debit card security deposit upon check-in.

Please Note: The $100 security deposit is refundable as long as there is no damage to the resort or occupied unit. 
_


----------



## drguy (Dec 30, 2014)

I think that this is long overdue.  Many have previously been concerned about their liability if damage occurs when occupied by a guest/renter/relative.  This places the burden where it belongs; the occupant of the unit.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 31, 2014)

drguy said:


> I think that this is long overdue.  Many have previously been concerned about their liability if damage occurs when occupied by a guest/renter/relative.  This places the burden where it belongs; the occupant of the unit.



Agree. If you don't want them to pay, tell the resort to use your credit card. 

Cheers


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 31, 2014)

For about 10 years my portfolio of 6 TimeShare Weeks were all at HOA Controlled Independents.  All I would have to do is call and let staff know what was going on.  No guest of mine was ever required to provide a Credit Card or pay a deposit even if they were arriving a day or two before me.  The problem is the "big guys" and all their rules.

George


----------



## LLW (Jan 1, 2015)

There have been reports on wmowners.com that the resorts do take owner credit cards over the phone, if the owner does not want the guests to have to do so.

I agree with previous posters that since it is prevalent practice in the hospitality industry to take a credit card deposit upon check-in, that even for people who don't trust timeshares it should not be a red flag. In fact they might feel it unusual (a mickey mouse deal) when no credit card is taken.

The parking pass deception, on the other hand, is a different issue about which I usually warn my guests in advance. Some guests would decide to attend presentations even if I warn them not to, for the $100 gift (heck, some would attend even for the "free welcome packet" at some resorts). There have been reports on wmowners.com that sometimes guests bought credits despite warnings from their hosts. That's probably what I would worry about more and the reason why I think the owner should check in first, to reduce the possibility of them going over to the parking pass desk.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 5, 2015)

So we are returned from the trip.  *A possible side-effect of checking in first for "everyone" was that we could code all room keys for both rooms.* That was VERY handy.  For the most part, we hung out in the larger unit -- but a good set of grocery items were stored in the second unit nearby.  It was great that any room key could be used as we moved personal stuff between the two units.  

LLW - thanks for the tip re: some resorts accepting the cc by phone.  I'll try that for an upcoming trip that was already booked prior to the discovery.

As for 'standard in the hospitality industry,' I hear you but remain disappointed that I cannot 'protect' my guests from being badgered.  When we first purchased (retail), we were led to believe that Worldmark was intended as a replacement for owning a vacation home not a replacement for common hotel services.


----------

